# 312mm 4x100 rotors?



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

Anyone know of a part number for a 312mmx25mm rotor with 4x100 holes? I want to upgrade the brakes on my Jetta GT. (Yes, the rotor size is justified) I'll either use a wilwood dynalite caliper with custom spacer, or a VR6 DE caliper...


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: 312mm 4x100 rotors? (SuperChicken13)*

Maybe we can figure this out...
Just got off the phone with wilwood. The closest they have to 337 rotors is a 12.19" rotor at .8" width. The matching hat would be 4x100 in .45" depth.
Part numbers are
160-5843 rotor
170-6288 mounting hat
230-8390 bolt kit for hat / rotor.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

glad you posted, looking for 305x28mm rotors myself...


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

Yeah, check wilwood's catalog, I think I saw that size...


----------



## Jezztor (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_glad you posted, looking for 305x28mm rotors myself... 

http://www.eurosportspec.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 312mm 4x100 rotors? (SuperChicken13)*

I'm pretty sure eurospec has them in 4 x 100. the site is: http://www.eurospecsport.com/ but you have to buy through a distributor, not directly.


----------

